# LIL BRANDONS BUILDS



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

ive been wanting to start a topic on here for a while so i figured what the hell. taking some pics now and uploading so ill start posting some.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

http://s1038.photobucket.com/albums/a466/Brandon1987/

picked these kits up over the past few months-days.... figured they would be a good start.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

not too bad.

when ya go to put in your pic..go to your photobucket page..under the pic, there is an IMG code..highlite that & post that here...that will pop the pic up instead of leaving its trail.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

did that one from a iphone im gonna try to take some pics of some of the complete cars with a camera


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah..bigger ones! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Nov 14 2010, 09:25 AM~19064314
> *http://s1038.photobucket.com/albums/a466/Brandon1987/
> 
> picked these kits up over the past few months-days.... figured they would be a good start.
> *


sweet cars.... welcome ...


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

ive got a few ones that ive did i while back, ill post those pics in a lil while


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

Looking good homie!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

thanks bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

oh shit man..nice clean rides bro.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

thanks man...ill post more pics of diffirent builds shortly...

anyone know where i can get some pegasus wheels? all i can find is the ones hoppin hydros have and i like the 5.20 look the pegasus wheels have.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

SCALEDREAMS.COM. Good lookin builds!! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

nice 61....


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Nov 14 2010, 12:52 PM~19065069
> *thanks man...ill post more pics of diffirent builds shortly...
> 
> anyone know where i can get some pegasus wheels? all i can find is the ones hoppin hydros have and i like the 5.20 look the pegasus wheels have.
> *


Hey bro i don't know if you have a hobby town usa but i have them order mine!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah hit up rick..i just got like 3 sets of lil d's off him yesterday.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

thanks for the props guys and and the advice on the wheels.
heres a lac i did a few years back..
im probably going to lay it on the ground sometime soon i dont think i like it locked up anymore.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

here is a 63 i did about a year ago, im going to tare this one back down and redo it after i finish about 12 other projects that i have lined up.


























like i was saying, i want to redo this one pink and purple with patterns and a whole lot more detail..... many more builds to post.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Nov 14 2010, 12:21 PM~19064535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is my fav.. great job.. keep on building an keep the pics coming in!! :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn you got some nice clean builds bro.... 
I dont see anything wrong with a locked up Lac... Looks good to me...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Nov 14 2010, 11:31 AM~19064573
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for posting bro this one is fuckin clean


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

SICK WORK HOMIE , KEEP EM COMING :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Uh Oh, are they ready for Louisville Brandon? Wait til dey see what else is coming! Watch this topic guys! This is the some of the hottest in the midwest going down between several builders! M.C.B.A., whoeva, ya boi is tryna get on ya level! Just gotta get this foiling thing down.. lol :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Plus post pics of tha motors foo! That 61's motor is VERY detailed and the 60's is hot too!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

im going too just havent done it yet...got alot more pics and builds to post im just posting a couple of them now


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

well mike you know how many kits i have laying around.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

oh shit..ya just got Jeff's attention with that one. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Nov 15 2010, 04:33 PM~19074074
> *well mike you know how many kits i have laying around.
> *



Sell me anotha one den! if dey like dat oughta see it's blue brotha. Tight 80 monte brah! :wow:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice builds bro! Love that 61 and mc  

Nice to see yet another homie from The Ville :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

thanks man


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Nov 17 2010, 12:31 PM~19092758
> *Sell me anotha one den!  if dey like dat oughta see it's blue brotha. Tight 80 monte brah! :wow:
> *


i already sold you the elco! you know how i am about gettin rid of them, but i did get a package in the mail from scale dreams yesterday


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

my roomates monte


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

his 66


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

my caprice...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Nov 20 2010, 09:33 AM~19116597
> *i already sold you the elco! you know how i am about gettin rid of them, but i did get a package in the mail from scale dreams yesterday
> *



Yessaaahh!!!! TTT Beeyotch! Derrick's monte and 66 iz shittin.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

yea hes gettin pretty good too... i think that 66 was only like the 4th model hes built.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Happy thanksgiving LIL!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Nov 25 2010, 01:39 PM~19163132
> *Happy thanksgiving LIL!
> *


SAME TO YOU! I HAVE YOUR PACKAGE MADE, 5 TISSUE BOXES, A SWAMP COOLER AND A FEW EXTRAS.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Nov 14 2010, 05:42 PM~19066885
> *here is a 63 i did about a year ago, im going to tare this one back down and redo it after i finish about 12 other projects that i have lined up.
> 
> 
> ...


(after I finish about 12 other projects i got lined up) sounds like somebody got the fever? I like all your cars brah,, and the 63.. it is cool thing to know that you can breath a new life in an old build...


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 25 2010, 01:41 PM~19163151
> *SAME TO YOU! I HAVE YOUR PACKAGE MADE, 5 TISSUE BOXES, A SWAMP COOLER AND A FEW EXTRAS....  :biggrin:
> *



 cant wait... i mailed your money the same day i mailed slammedsonomas and he already recieved his so you should get yours any day now.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 25 2010, 02:03 PM~19163254
> *(after I finish about 12 other projects i got lined up) sounds like somebody got the fever? I like all your cars brah,, and the 63.. it is cool thing to know that you can breath a new life in an old build...
> *



yea ive got about 12 kits too build so im eventually going to get back to this one. i did this a while back but i cant find another 63 so i kinda want to it like the certified gangster car.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

im looking for a mont carlo ls clip, does anyone know where i can find one? i know jevries used to cast them but im not sure if he is still doing it anymore?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Nov 28 2010, 06:12 PM~19183782
> *im looking for a mont carlo ls clip, does anyone know where i can find one? i know jevries used to cast them but im not sure if he is still doing it anymore?
> *



put down the tree brandon. search. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...vries+sale+clip :420:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

i think i got the ls clip covered... now if i could just get moved into my house and get my room set up i will be good to go!!! got some big plans for this winter  
alot of time carving plastic!


----------



## smooth criminal86 (May 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Nov 29 2010, 08:51 PM~19195206
> *i think i got the ls clip covered... now if i could just get moved into my house and get my room set up i will be good to go!!! got some big plans for this winter
> alot of time carving plastic!
> *


sup homie cant wit to get back on tha nomad...cars are lookin good homie keep it up fam..


----------



## smooth criminal86 (May 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smooth criminal86_@Dec 15 2010, 10:56 PM~19339630
> *sup homie cant wit to get back on tha nomad...cars are lookin good homie keep it up fam..
> *


ima try to post some new pics soon.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

havent touched a piece of plastic in about 3 weeks homie all my shit is boxed up ready to move!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Dec 16 2010, 09:16 PM~19347046
> *havent touched a piece of plastic in about 3 weeks homie all my shit is boxed up ready to move!
> *


I just got paid. I needa get some glue, paint, start another car and finish some of these loose ends like spark plug wires and shit shit. black and mild 64 looks like shit right now. Feb is coming soon if ya'll still on. Everybody together and we'd be the overwhelming majority even over the people putting it on. :0 Plus our quality is shittin on most of em. :biggrin: Who you thinks gonna get best lowrider? :0 :0 Best curbside? :0 Best paint? :0 Best of show? :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Dont know.... I've got about 3 going and that's it hopefully I can get this 64 done by then I've got big plans for that!! Might have my two door big body vert done by then!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

the color combo on the 63 is interesting!! i like it!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 17 2010, 01:30 PM~19353333
> *the color combo on the 63 is interesting!! i like it!
> *


thanks.... its soon to be pink and purple if i cant find another 63 kit


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Nov 14 2010, 11:21 AM~19064535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin sick man, Nice work


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

wow its been a while....i have been busy as hell with the house and the baby for the past year i havent really accomplished much but its the cold weather i have been waiting on. well here it is and here am i finally back on here and the got the itch again! ive got a few builds to post this weekend so stay tuned!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Lil Brandon said:


> wow its been a while....i have been busy as hell with the house and the baby for the past year i havent really accomplished much but its the cold weather i have been waiting on. well here it is and here am i finally back on here and the got the itch again! ive got a few builds to post this weekend so stay tuned!


sounds like you gonna have fun wey,do it to it


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TINGOS said:


> sounds like you gonna have fun wey,do it to it


Aww yeah. He's gettin it in! TTT for pics to come! Louisville having fun this winter while the 1:1's hybernate!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude that 61 60 and 63 is nice lookin. Great jobs man.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

me and tyler built a huge garage and i bought a few diorama things wait till you see this thing mike its huge! ill post some pics soon trying to make a lil progress first. so if anyone had any diorama for sale let me know


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

bought a whole lot of cool garage diroma today and also scratch built a work bench that turned out decent...post pics sooner or later


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I seen the garage and its the shiznit! Hope those diroma accesories help ya out! Betta put those xmas gifts back mommas comin! lol

Ya'll are doin the thang can't wait til ya'll drop pics! Speaking of which, the weekends past, where are the pics? :guns: I'd have mine but I broke up with the digi camera. The baby momma goin was a perk tho.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

yea thanks for the tools and tv and other things..i walked upstairs and u was leaving so i really didnt get a chance to say thanks...
and the pics well....im just trying to make sure evryone has plenty to look at when i start posting lol


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> yea thanks for the tools and tv and other things..i walked upstairs and u was leaving so i really didnt get a chance to say thanks...
> and the pics well....im just trying to make sure evryone has plenty to look at when i start posting lol


Aww I'm sorry man, plus you walked all the way out in the rain to say goodbye wit no jacket, I felt bad. My daughter was starting to fuss and it was eat-eat time! lol As soon as tha 10's started beatin in the lac she was out.:uh: Chyea you will have plenty to post. I wanna almost do a build up of the Ls monte step by step just b/c we haven't. Everything we post is done, or half done in one picture and complete in the next. You wanna go to hobby town 2 ma (payday) wit me? I need paint foil clear flocking rims if they got anymore.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Then Wednesday depending on how cheap I can find a starter I'll put the fleetwood back together and hopefully be cruisin wednesday or so..


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm ready when u are buddy I want to look at some diorama stuff at hobby town


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Lil Brandon said:


> I'm ready when u are buddy I want to look at some diorama stuff at hobby town


I get off at 5 today, wanna go today or 2ma? Fuck it, I'mm call you


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Chrome 327 said:


> I get off at 5 today, wanna go today or 2ma? Fuck it, I'mm call you


Still no pics on this thread? Mods. Delete this shit.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> Then Wednesday depending on how cheap I can find a starter I'll put the fleetwood back together and hopefully be cruisin wednesday or so..


LMAO. Wed came and gone, I'm still driving a bone stock equinox. And STILL ain't went got no clear. Sucka.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Workin in the basement... It will be done today or tomorrow, taking the build room down there. Plus I got your wheels fool... I've been tryin to call u.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

[h=2]







[/h]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYHfRQ6Nn1c&feature=youtube_gdata_player​


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYHfRQ6Nn1c&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

what the fuck is that gonna prove, you got busted and he was doing his job :rofl:


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> what the fuck is that gonna prove, you got busted and he was doing his job :rofl:


Real shit, I think its funny when people get mad when they get busted. Comes with the territory.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Workin in the basement... It will be done today or tomorrow, taking the build room down there. Plus I got your wheels fool... I've been tryin to call u.


SO yea man I'm sorry, When I did call it was quarter til 11, you ain't answer I was it's too late anywayz, especially having to work in the morning, so I'll pick em up all TODAY OR 2 MA, tryna get work done. Bought th ecars to work and ended up getting smashed. Clients most the day!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> what the fuck is that gonna prove, you got busted and he was doing his job :rofl:


I ain't get popped for shit. My dude did, I got street skillz. lol Was blowin tough soon as he pulled away.. Had an extra rello stashed with the rest of the goodies...:naughty: THought it be great for him get on here and see.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Rich ass ***** wit a mouf full of golds.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

what up mike and welcome back brandon


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Ok let's take all this bad mouthing the police shit to your topic mike! Way to much talkin going on in here I'll be posting a couple pics later today for sure!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

What up lonnie


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

NICE WORK BUDDY!


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

ha!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> nice job ditching the spoiler and hood scoop making a true regal! the hood a resin cast or just filled in the scoop hole?


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I filled the scoop in... A bench seat would have been nice but O wel


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> I filled the scoop in... A bench seat would have been nice but O wel


caprice cop car or taxi has em!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Ok let's take all this bad mouthing the police shit to your topic mike! Way to much talkin going on in here I'll be posting a couple pics later today for sure!


Oh wow. Lets not bad mouth popo here but in real life its fuck em.. lol Yea u already know the cars are looking good, told ya they'd love the regal, it's even fresher in person how detailed it is, that chevelle too. If anybody notices that purple glasshouse with the hollywood top is the same car that was yellow with purple guts in the first page or two.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

nice an clean ..nice work:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

lonnie said:


> what up mike and welcome back brandon


Sup Lonnie! AIn't heard from ya in a while, was tryna show you what your old '63 looked like now.. You still building brah?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


>


THis car is the same car b4 and after.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

One of Lil Brandon's bikes back in the day








Us at Carl Casper back in the day. Like effin Batmand and Robin.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Hard to believe how long that's been


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

Lowridingmike said:


> Sup Lonnie! AIn't heard from ya in a while, was tryna show you what your old '63 looked like now.. You still building brah?


yea all the time i just have not had time to post up the pics of them post up the trey


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Still under construction. Ill post some update pics 

But yea it's a big body couch for garage diorama!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

nice bro i wanna make a couple but with impala's keep up the awsome work i need to post pic's of mine soon


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: LOOKIN GOOD BROTHA!!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks guys... I was thinkin about doing a 64 but gotta find a doner bumper


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

http://i754.photobucket.com/albums/xx187
/tbone11_2009/photo-4.jpg


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

A little progress on the big body couch and the 50 pick up is my next project, hard to see in pic but gotta little French antenna action going on


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice garage dio u got goin!!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks coast.... I've been workin on it for a couple weeks now I need to post some good pics of it


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Lil Brandon said:


> Thanks guys... I was thinkin about doing a 64 but gotta find a doner bumper


Lookin good Brandon! Mike has a bumper for you I'm sure. He just gave me a 79 el camino/malibu clip&front bumper.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Chrome 327 said:


> Lookin good Brandon! Mike has a bumper for you I'm sure. He just gave me a 79 el camino/malibu clip&front bumper.


Chyea I got a few bumpers for ya.. Erthangs looking good, I see you cracked open dat truck. I'm liking the way its going so far. You finish the drag ss monte? Looks like it's painted! Can't wait to see that thing up close! Don't lemme forget to get chu a fire extinguisher and roll cage if you don't have one already!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> Chyea I got a few bumpers for ya.. Erthangs looking good, I see you cracked open dat truck. I'm liking the way its going so far. You finish the drag ss monte? Looks like it's painted! Can't wait to see that thing up close! Don't lemme forget to get chu a fire extinguisher and roll cage if you don't have one already!


Just seen the monte SS, the truck you workin on (gonna be sick), and the garage diorama is looking great! You eva gonna get good recent pics of your garage?


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

Well, that's tougher than a wood pecker beak!


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

tbone11 said:


> Well, that's tougher than a wood pecker beak!


Uhh.. Whateva you say Tyler. Trokita is firme tho lil brandon. I see you made progress on the bed floor


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Got the scratch built seats done too... Upholstering them now i will post progress pics later


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Got the scratch built seats done too... Upholstering them now i will post progress pics later


Good. The pontiac needs exhaust hung, rims mounted, headliner painted/flocked, and it's *DONE*:shocked: I mean complete, even all four wheels! lol Speaking of which I needa stop effin round and get ahold of Lonnie! Tryna wait til after x-mas but I need some rims like yesterday! Wouldn't be a problem if a certain somebody didn't wanna unload a couple g-bodies off in me ath the same time, then have that very same person convince me the pontiac looks better on 13's than 20's. My mind was made up on all gold 20's till it came time to make em tuck in...:sprint:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Rebuilding my monte


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


>



Everythings looking great brandon. You're right, I like the color on the monte.. Makes me wanna dance... to this song.. lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABzh6hTYpb8&ob=av2n


----------



## barksdale88 (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

: p !!!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

stop beating off and post the new pics. Lemon kush makes nikkas forgetful.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Peanut butter pesco-time! Need dumps? I got monster green, and adexs? I even got deltas if you're hard up. lol


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

There's adexs in there bud


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Pescos look great buddy. Who's 59 elco is that geeting built next homie? lol You're doing great Brandon!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lil Brandon said:


>


Look kool man.


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Wers u get the Fendor skirts??


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

There Pegasus skirts


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Damn I'm loving the your troka!Did you scratchbuild the pescoes?!They look sweet!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Picked up the tanks and pompe's from a friend of mine the rest is scratch built. Thanks for all the comps guys!! Means alot to us. We have some big plans for 2012!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

What one should I build next? I'm having problems on that and color choices?


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Can u post pics of the engine on the truck. Dont no excatly wat parts of the engine to paint directions dont say


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TTT for my kinfolk~


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Coming soon..... "West coast pop lock"


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Coming soon..... "West coast pop lock"


You're full of it. It's already here. Lemme know if and when you wanna go get more gold foil. Never too much, and you're gonna need it for that car. Question is what color is that?


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Don't know yet. I think krylon has a color close to that called ocean breeze but I don't remember how green it was so I'm gonna run up to wal mart and auto zone and look around Payne just go to the paint store and get the code and mix it


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Got plenty of gold foil by the way


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Lil Brandon said:


> Don't know yet. I think krylon has a color close to that called ocean breeze but I don't remember how green it was so I'm gonna run up to wal mart and auto zone and look around Payne just go to the paint store and get the code and mix it


Sounds good. Wish I'd seen the car in real life, that would help. lol And good, I might have to holla at cha in a build or two. I still have quite a bit too, wasn't aware if you had any. Did you know you're supposed to keep it in the fridge? Just read that..


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Got some paint work and vinyl top started on westcost pop lock


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

GO! GO! GO! It's Ya birhtday! Not a holiday!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Damn homie you got good taste!!! From the Lacs to that elco o the trailer. And that diorama is looking real good. Pics of the black monte??!! Eitherway keep up the good werk peeps


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Lil Brandon said:


>


Wer u get that caddy from?


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

The guy I got it from has a couple more for sale...


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Lil Brandon said:


> The guy I got it from has a couple more for sale...


Hook me up bro !!!!!!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Send me 60 bucks and will be shipped the next day. 
Comes with headlight bezels grille booty kit and extended skirts


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TTT for greatness! Some inspirations shots!











































I s westcoast polock that ocean breeze color? Almost exactly the color of the interior. via screenshot (which usually doesn't mean much in reality unfortunately)


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Can't wait to get back on my big body


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Can't wait to get back on my big body


Better hurry up! Here comes the tornados! lol


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Heres some cool $hit for ya lil brah. A lil reference so you can just come here instead of hunting round for it.

WCPL's feature page http://www.layitlow.com/members/westcoast_poplock/
WCPL's build page.http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/128692-westcoast-poplock.html

and check out what another builder did on here, I'm building one for an "Adriana" trubute car for certain. Think it's gonna be the 58.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

damn brandon your builds are just str8 filled with details and are plain out badass


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks homie... A lot Of wiring to do on those pumps batts and cylenoids.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Good start I gotta break mines back out .... I hardlines the setup on Carlos car and was there for alot of the build on the 1:1 pics do not do enough justice . too bad it's gone now his next ride will be just as sick


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I need some pics of the hard lines actually. Car will mostly be a replica of the 1:1 just a few things a little diff like I'm a few batts short and the subs. U think I should do away with the 3 subs and just leave a smooth false wall in the trunk?


----------



## bigkidd420 (Jan 6, 2012)

I think u should go all out


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Lil Brandon said:


> I need some pics of the hard lines actually. Car will mostly be a replica of the 1:1 just a few things a little diff like I'm a few batts short and the subs. U think I should do away with the 3 subs and just leave a smooth false wall in the trunk?


Ya just leave subs out and paint the wall same color as guts and I have to get my other lap top for the hardline pics reAr pumps had side ports


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Damn nice setup.....


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks homie for real!!! The return ports won't be a problem. U gotta real good pic of the trunk?... Gonna try to do the mural in a water slide. Talked to him in a pm he said he was gonna send me some but I ain't heard anything. Prolly will do away with the subs


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Thanks homie for real!!! The return ports won't be a problem. U gotta real good pic of the trunk?... Gonna try to do the mural in a water slide. Talked to him in a pm he said he was gonna send me some but I ain't heard anything. Prolly will do away with the subs


Yup Yup.TTT for a fresh 80's lac!~ Looks good buddy I LOVEthe solenoids they set that thing off so hard along with the painted tanks. Can't wait till this one's done, the interior is ridiculously realistic and the colors are ham.


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Plus here's what materials Tingos said is goin in the big body. THat car is gonna be the shit. Between WCPL and that lac I believe these two cars will be stars. Both have the right colors, style, detail, and the whole package, everybody can't pull off class.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I saw that...


Got the engine wired up and the dip stick done thanks to tbone on the dipstick how to.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Got the top done and "stitched"


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

3 wheel... Or .... Front up ass down?


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Got the set up mostly wired up just need to plumb it and wire up the dumps.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

SET UP LOOKS SWEET BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks. I prolly won't be posting on layitlow model section to much anymore ill just post pics every once in a while so if you see my builds up top there's prolly new pics cuz I won't be bumping my topic if it falls off o well... 


Watch the ROLL MODELS topic tho my club bros will be on fire in 2012!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Got the set up mostly wired up just need to plumb it and wire up the dumps.


Looks good just needs touch up and on the photo-etch connectors, I think those tabs are supposed to be wrapped around the wire? Right below the eyelet?


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Should I take the subs out ir leave them.... Come on guys I need some opinions here... Think the subs will take away from the hard lines and dumps?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Should I take the subs out ir leave them.... Come on guys I need some opinions here... Think the subs will take away from the hard lines and dumps?


It's already there so I'd leave it. Oh and for the other question front up ass down. BUt heres a pic just for another look at things..


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I think it's goin on 3... As far as the subs go I think it would look cleaner with just a plain false wall and the dumps and hardlies hangin there. But then again I got some room i can throw some amps in the trunk wire them up and it prolly wouldn't look bad


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> Should I take the subs out ir leave them.... Come on guys I need some opinions here... Think the subs will take away from the hard lines and dumps?


the setup looks GREAT! nice touch with the quick disconnect! I say leave the subs unless you need the room. as far as the terminals, (you asked for feedback) if you're gonna use the PE ones, cut the wire to base the terminal, don't just put the terminals on top. another way of doing those is making them yourself. those PE terminals are for under hood, the terminals that most folks run on a 1:1 are a bit different.








you can make them with 030 styrene rod. just heat up a small pair of needle nose (toothless) pliers and flatten a section. cut the flat part in the middle and round the edges.








sorry I don't have better pics of finished product, but you get the idea.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn those are nice!! Thanks man!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> Damn those are nice!! Thanks man!


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

Top looks good i like the "stitch" look .... looks a little familiar ...... HMMMM ... Naw Looks real good homie im diggin Your build ...I SAY THREE WHEEL THAT BITCH .... A caddy always looks good hittin a three :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I think I'm going to man.. Thanks for your op


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

There are some better pics of his setup a few pages back on his thread if you wanna see more of the set up cause I didn't find any of mine


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Can u hook me up wit a link?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Lil Brandon said:


> Can u hook me up wit a link?


Your homie posted it already a page back  on this thread


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

sinicle said:


> the setup looks GREAT! nice touch with the quick disconnect! I say leave the subs unless you need the room. as far as the terminals, (you asked for feedback) if you're gonna use the PE ones, cut the wire to base the terminal, don't just put the terminals on top. another way of doing those is making them yourself. those PE terminals are for under hood, the terminals that most folks run on a 1:1 are a bit different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awesome! I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

:drama:eating alot of popcorn... anything new? lol


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

A little progress


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Getting there bro. after Nnl I'll post mine up


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That detail is clean as fuck!Doing a great job on this one keep it up!


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

TTT for my kin folk, really proud of ya on this one homie, it's SHITTING. You ain't post the switch panel! THat's my fav part! This car looks so cool and real in person. You've gotten alot done since last I seen it though, good job!


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Plus you know we gon talk bout them brake lines right? What is THAT? HAven't seen that color wire round.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Lol u like that huh?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Lol u like that huh?


yEA yEA.. yOUS A BAD MUHFUSSKI.

gIMME A CALL OFF THE HOUSE PHONE. i'M BOUT TO GO ACROSS THE STREET SEARCHIN FOR SOMETHING TO SEND TINGO. oTHER THAN ANOTHER 64..


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Just a mock up to see the front up and ass down. Still far from finished


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Nah. Locked up or 3 wheelin! Car came together nice homie.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*YO*



Lil Brandon said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Here we go Here we go!:drama:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I was planning on putting a big ass moon roof in it tingo I just haven't done it yet! I want people to see those tingos guts.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I pre fit the interior tub with the body before I sent it to you and it fit pretty good but I didn't pre fit it with the dash and front windshield. I hope it all fits if not I'll make somethin work. Dash is lookin killer bro.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*FLEETWOOD INTERIOR*



















fuck I ran out of styrene,I'll be back,heading to the hobby shop.Damn it I didn't feel like driving today.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

ok now I'll be back.lol.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TINGOS said:


> fuck I ran out of styrene,I'll be back,heading to the hobby shop.Damn it I didn't feel like driving today.


 And ya'll say I'm spoiled b/c I work right across the street from the hobby shop. Ya'll forget I drive 45 min+ each way erday to get to work...lol Wish I could take a whole day not driving! (lowriding not included) Looking good, can't wait to see!!!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Have to finish knock offs booty kit and all the detail. Should be done tonight.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Tingos that rear deck and console flow so smooth with the dash; )


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*yup*



















I live 10 minutes away from the hobby shop,,,,,back on it wey.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Lil Brandon said:


> Tingos that rear deck and console flow so smooth with the dash; )


I'm doing the styrene work & mirrors today with door panels,tomorrow the tub will get felt up.lol.


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Lil Brandon said:


> Have to finish knock offs booty kit and all the detail. Should be done tonight.


Coogi. No kid, nothing goin on, gimma a call round 7 or so, I'll swing by we can do dthe build/photo thang. Get real effin high.. I got anotha lil chick I'm fuckin wit too if you couldn't tell between her and the kid I been M.I.A. for bout a week. lol:boink: I know nikki's like "Thank God, he ain't had that screaming kid over here!"


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*oh man,about to be fun time.*










original door panel on right side & flat door panel on left side











original door panels like this are to much to shave down without a drimel











I like flat door panels for adding mirrors to them.Console front & back dash ready for mirrors wey.It's gonna go down.INTERIOR KING here to represent.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

that's what's up! Do the damn thing homie! Im lovin it so far. I can already see the mirrors biscuit tuck button tuck and all that good shit u be throwing down.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*you aweready know*



Lil Brandon said:


> that's what's up! Do the damn thing homie! Im lovin it so far. I can already see the mirrors biscuit tuck button tuck and all that good shit u be throwing down.








































taking the fam to Dairy Queen,but gonna pull an all nighter cause I want this one done by tomorrow night.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn.... I hear ya lol. I'm workin on somethin else to send to u right now I just don't know what it will be. Finished up west coast pop lock a minute ago so ima blaze a blunt take some pics and on to the next one!!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Tingo you wanna throw down on my big body couch?


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*yup*



Lil Brandon said:


> Tingo you wanna throw down on my big body couch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice tingos!! those mirrors do take a shit load of time! but make a world of difference!!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

X2!


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

:drama:

Pop lockin arent ya? lol Srry I ain't get ahold of ya yesterday. Busy as usual. I can't catch a break to save my life.. And at this rate I'm goin from 1 to three kids in one night like anytime now...  Told you never fret brah, this big bodie fittin to be the shit in southwest louisville. Ya heard?


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*daddylac*










gettin it wey,,4 color browns


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

TINGOS said:


> gettin it wey,,4 color browns



This is t:drama:he shit so far. KEEP IT ROLLIN! I know this car will be beautiful. We gonna have haters brandon!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice job on the lac bro


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Haters are my motivators!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*YUP*



Lil Brandon said:


> Haters are my motivators!












YEAH I'M HATING ALREADY CAUSE I DONT HAVE A FLEETWOOD WEY


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

wOW.. iT'S LIKE THE 4TH OF JULY! aMAZING!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

We can hook u up wit a big body tingo!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> We can hook u up wit a big body tingo!



:yessad:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*AS A GIFT?*



Lowridingmike said:


> :yessad:






















it's all down hill rom here wey.Almost done holmes.As far as a big body let me know.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*almost done wey*



















just need to make some bucket seats & I'm done fool.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I love it! Im gonna send u somethin else I just don't know what it's gonna be yet.


----------



## bigkidd420 (Jan 6, 2012)

How much do u charge to do an interior?


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

yo G,call me 214-794-2037 TINGOS


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

AM I SHIPPIN THIS BACK TO THE ADDY IT CAME FROM?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Damn lil brandon, you must have some L.A. in your blood lol. Anyway that lac is killin!! You gotta show Coast that car he will be proud


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TINGOS said:


> AM I SHIPPIN THIS BACK TO THE ADDY IT CAME FROM?


Yes. he's as white and from Kentucky as they come. Thats why that white rickybobby-mobile is parked next to his lolo in the garage.lol


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

A old build a freshend up a little bit


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

caddy came out nice....any word on the cutty hood bro?! is the flake on the monte that krylon glitter blast? the seats in the monte are nice too...where those from?!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Seats Are out of the Johnny lightning series 55 nomad and the flake is the krylon glitter blast but prolly won't use it anymore. The cutty hood and nose is at my buddies house ready to mold. I'll take pic of it today I just haven't been over there.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Seats Are out of the Johnny lightning series 55 nomad and the flake is the krylon glitter blast but prolly won't use it anymore. The cutty hood and nose is at my buddies house ready to mold. I'll take pic of it today I just haven't been over there.


The 80's lookin good put back together brah. I'll *NEVER* buy glitter blast again! I went to flake my homie's hardhat and the thing got stuck on again and this time turning it upside down, shaking it whatever, that bitch was stuck open sop yeah $9 a can only to use it twice and have my whole apartment complex glitterbombed. That $hit gets EVERYWHERE. Poor brandon, right hand man has been m.i.a. lately. Srry brah, been taking care of biz. Got a dr. appt for the youngin today. Cutting into my funds!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TTT for Greatness. Maybe progress. But greatness for sure.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TTT for my kinfolk!~


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

^^^^ this.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Alot of people are wondering were I went or if I was even still building. I figured I'd let u guys know I'm still here lol. It's summer time and I'm not couped up in my basement building models like I am in the winter months im out in the streets in the 1:1s, and reppin my LuxuriouS family. Im still on here occasionally lookin at some threads Im just enjoying the summer months in the driver seat of this








And I do live in louisvile ky, home of fast women and beautiful horses. Maybe I said that backwards but anyway, home of the ky derby talk about one big party in the streets!!!! Talk about some BIG cars!!!!! And all of this is in about 3 weeks so you might catch me in the driver seat of this








But I'm not going anywhere and have tons of kits to build and not even to mention I haven't started on my complete impala line up...... 
See you guys soon!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Better pics of the cutty next time I get it out!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Both of em clean as hell! Damn I used to live in clarksville, never knew ky was crackin like that


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

I $EE U HOMIE!!! LOL!!! WAY 2 GET'CHA SHINE & YA' REP ON BRO!!! KEEP DOIN' YA' THANG UP PLAYA'!!! MUCH LUV & RE$PECT!!!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Clark'sville Indiana? That's like 20 min away louisvilles pretty fun at times... Other times it can be boring.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

You gonna bring it up for the westside pic this year


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Tryin to!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Great to see you back,homie!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Great to see you back,homie!


 Im never to far away


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TTT for my kinfolk.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Alot of people are wondering were I went or if I was even still building. I figured I'd let u guys know I'm still here lol. It's summer time and I'm not couped up in my basement building models like I am in the winter months im out in the streets in the 1:1s, and reppin my LuxuriouS family. Im still on here occasionally lookin at some threads Im just enjoying the summer months in the driver seat of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You make it look beautiful being from here.. lol It is except the women part. Ky has the #1 obesity rate for fat bishes. And it's 3 fat bishes for every one guy here. Smh Which brings us to our next subject...

Yea I'm single... again.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Plus.... Sorry to whore your topic but.. I need

anyword on pinstripe man? I'm writing out bills as we speak.
Heard any conformation from roly rozay?
when do we start pulling this motor, I got all day today when I get off but won't be free again w/o a kid til Mon.. I'll have my kid all weekend as usual.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

He wants to meet with you Monday to look at the car and see what it is you want. Waitin on shipment from roly, confirmed thanks for the papal usage! Engine was supposed to be pulled out this weekend but due to rain and club meeting Sunday????


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Okay, I'll meet him Monday after work, Chyea we can pull that motor SUnday or at least start trying, like I said, I'll have the kid so she'll keep me from being much help. My mechanic says he's not open for my car anywayz until next week and with him that usually mean a week after.. lol So, No big rush I suppose anywayz.. I'mma either miss derby, or have it pinstriped but no new motor for derby. And call me when that resin gets to your door I can't wait to see!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

U must be forgetting I'm painting buckys suburban tonight at "your mechanics" house..... That is if they cant get the kandy and the wood grain effect


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Lil Brandon said:


> U must be forgetting I'm painting buckys suburban tonight at "your mechanics" house..... That is if they cant get the kandy and the wood grain effect


So that's who's truck he has to get out before mine can go in.. Got it.. lol


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Cutty is bad as hell. I wish I still had our old '82


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks bri


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I can't speak on the Monte because tears build up when I see how sweet it is!! :thumbsup: I'd drive it until I ran out of street!


----------



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

Cool stuff Bro. looking good


----------



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok Brandon Cutlass is up.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Slowridingmike said:


> So that's who's truck he has to get out before mine can go in.. Got it.. lol


Bucky's truck looks sweet! I wish I could build a nice daily like that!



Tonioseven said:


> I can't speak on the Monte because tears build up when I see how sweet it is!! :thumbsup: I'd drive it until I ran out of street!


I'll give you $20.00 to let all the air out the tires.. lol



HFDesigns said:


> Ok Brandon Cutlass is up.


Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Tonioseven said:


> I can't speak on the Monte because tears build up when I see how sweet it is!! :thumbsup: I'd drive it until I ran out of street!



Lol thanks man.... I haven't ran out of street yet but I did run out of gas today. Me and my boi had to push that heavy heavy sob about a mile to the gas station.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Sold my big body to big stan. Hopefully I can get my boi to cast me another one. We're selling em to damn fast


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Hope they get built and not stashed away lol. Should be some clean ass caddys comin out soon


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Lil Brandon said:


> Sold my big body to big stan. Hopefully I can get my boi to cast me another one. We're selling em to damn fast


:dunnomd


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

BEST BELIEVE...BIGG $TAN DON'T BUY NO KITS TO STASH HOMIE!!!! ESPECIALLY FOR WHAT I HAD TO PAY FOR THAT BIGG BODY ALONG WIT' HOW BAD I WANTED ONE!!! HELL I MIGHT EVEN PUSH ALL MY OTHER PROJECTS BACK & GET STARTED BUILDIN' ON IT THE SAME DAY IT COMES IN!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

WOuld you please? If this nikka takes another step backwards on having a clean cast fleetwood finished I'mma shit. This asshole snatched up the last nice big body last night at Tylers after having me drive to fuckin bfe in a lowrider in the rain with my kid and a bald tire primarily to pick them up and try to leave me with a half wet warped shit. I left that shit there, ****** hate, always getting fucked out of a caddy model. Is it because I get all the clean 1:1 caddies I gotta get fucked out of the model ones? Dats coo...


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Uhhhh... How did u get fu$&$? You were getting one for free and didn't like the quality so now u got fucjed??? Coo.... Coast I'm going to his house now. Maybe there's enough juice left to cast u one if not well just run up an gran some resin.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Uhhhh... How did u get fu$&$? You were getting one for free and didn't like the quality so now u got fucjed??? Coo.... Coast I'm going to his house now. Maybe there's enough juice left to cast u one if not well just run up an gran some resin.


Don't act stupid bass lips... I'm just talking shit, remember the 79 johan from Lonnie. Supposed to be sitting in my living room righ tnow? Like I said I see you hater.. lol Stop leaving your tweeds wher erbody can see em.. (bowl in the pic..) Looks great though otherwise.. lol


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice conversion


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

[/QUOTE]
on it already!! i got a 66 or 68 i planned on for mine.....fit the 67 impy windshield up brandon...will it fit the casted window frame to the cowl?! i was thinking of a little more work on the top.....kit to resin....i gotta google some pics for trunk chrome impy to caprice....but what are the plans you have for the 67......thats a lotta caddy trunk in the impala....


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

BIGG $HOUT-OUT & MUCH RE$PECT 2 MY ROLL MODEL$ M.C.C. Homiez...Lowriding Mike, Lil' Brandon & T-Bone11 for the Bigg Body Cadillac hookup!!! Ya'll kept it 100+ throughout the entire deal & the bigg homie can't thank ya'll young trill playaz enuff!!! Now get ready to see it get flipped out so sick Bros!!!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

hocknberry said:


>


on it already!! i got a 66 or 68 i planned on for mine.....fit the 67 impy windshield up brandon...will it fit the casted window frame to the cowl?! i was thinking of a little more work on the top.....kit to resin....i gotta google some pics for trunk chrome impy to caprice....but what are the plans you have for the 67......thats a lotta caddy trunk in the impala....[/QUOTE]

All I have is a body... No glass or anything in just puttin the roof on for mike the rest is on him. I gotta build me some stuff!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I got glass for it.. I'll make a back window. If it gets tinted I'll make both, never can have too much 67 glass. BUt yea he's back on the bench wit his own $hit, that was for fun.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

LUXMAN said:


> Nice conversion


We're brothers. :facepalm:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

some great work in here!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Diorama lookin sick! Nice start on the 5 8


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


>


is that an up top from roly?!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Yea it's from roly.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

coo, i just bought the 58 up top and skirts!! not to bug, cuz i still have a long way to go on my cutty body, but whats the latest with the cuuty hood and nose?!


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

I am working on it wont b long!


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> coo, i just bought the 58 up top and skirts!! not to bug, cuz i still have a long way to go on my cutty body, but whats the latest with the cuuty hood and nose?!


 I am working on it wont b long!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Hey homies yaw coming to Indy this weekend ? The Lowrider Class needs yaw to be there ! I can't enter at the Indy shows cause I'm in the clubs here. So we need to rep the lowrider's to the fullest.

Just puttin' the info out.*


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Hey homies yaw coming to Indy this weekend ? The Lowrider Class needs yaw to be there ! I can't enter at the Indy shows cause I'm in the clubs here. So we need to rep the lowrider's to the fullest.
> 
> Just puttin' the info out.*




Kentucky Derby is this weekend. The track is 10 min from my house,and everybody brings big cars from everywhere to cruise so were pullin the 1:1s out. Wish we could make it tho.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Damn that sounds fun


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

TTT for kinfolk, Derby will be fun hopefully. I'm so broke I prolly ain't gonna have gas to cruis show or do nothing.. Yea he fought hand tooth and nail but the uptop is a go. The moonflower will be a very nice vehicle.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

:inout:

ttt YOU HEAR OF ME AND KENNY'S ADVENTURES IN THE LAC. BROKE THAT THANG TWICE BEFORE WE ACTUALLY GOT TO CRUISE AND $HIT. WAS THINKG BRANDON SHOULD BE HAPPY HE DIDN'T GET HIS KEY DIS TIME. GIMME A KALL IF U WANNA CHECK UP OA YA LIL BRAH.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TTT


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lookin good homie that garage set up is clean as fuck i digg it


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks pina i need to post some good pics it's huge!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Oh a sneek peak I see!~


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I dunno about the little opera window what you all think?


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Looks like shit


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Needs trimmed and the seams are wrong. Google a pic and you'll see wha tI mean by the seams brah.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

FirmeJoe said:


> Looks like shit


Get a job nutridinjoe! Lol


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Lowridingmike said:


> Needs trimmed and the seams are wrong. Google a pic and you'll see wha tI mean by the seams brah.


I think I'm going to redo it.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> I think I'm going to redo it.


coogi, you done a damn good job on those trunk panels though fam. Is that the real flowers trunk? I never seen setup pics I don't think..


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

That's it to the T! Not done but that's the fab work in it. Other panels and mirrors and such.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

58 Trunk is sick. Nice work.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

What's up homie! Nice work and you got some sick whips


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for the comps guys. Just redid the opera window for the uptop on the 58. Just have to cut the window in it and I'll post a pic.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Thanks for the comps guys. Just redid the opera window for the uptop on the 58. Just have to cut the window in it and I'll post a pic.


:drama: I just brought the 4 and the 9 in from the car,time to start work on my end. Here til 7 so if I get anything done I'll post pics.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*The '58 is lookin real nice homie ... I love that fab work in the trunk area ... you all gonna be at the Louisville show in July?*


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

We should be there. Nobody has made hardly any progress on anything. Maybe I'll have this 58 done by then. Your 58 came out killer bro!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm glad I redone it. I like this alot better.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Looks great bro!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> I'm glad I redone it. I like this alot better.


you got a side shot brandon?! i got my 58 top in...and its WAY wrong.....good cast but not for a 58 impy!! i think its the 55 bel air vert top?!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Yea I had to cut the shut out of mine it say up reall high in the back and I didn't like the way it was all open that's why I did the opera top. You got me right in the middle of taping. About to start some artwork on this thing tonight.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks good homie. That does like a 55 top. This how 58 top looks bro.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Close enough for me! I got a lecab and a 58 upto from roly at the same time! Hope I didn't use the wrong one lol!


Sure I don't smoke that damn much but I unno.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, the one from Roly is a '55 uptop but hey, use what you got!! It's all good!  I got one too.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Use the 59 uptop. Just widen and extend it. It'll be worth the work. The 55 top looks a little off. Here's one I did. Hope it helps.


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

That yellow 58 looks nice!!!!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Yea that really looks good. I'll prolly stick with this since I'm 
So far with it already. Still high in the back but that's how I like em : )


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Thanx homie , hope to see you and your '58 Impala ...... tell the other homies to get 'em done !* 


Lil Brandon said:


> We should be there. Nobody has made hardly any progress on anything. Maybe I'll have this 58 done by then. Your 58 came out killer bro!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Lil Brandon said:


> Yea I had to cut the shut out of mine it say up reall high in the back and I didn't like the way it was all open that's why I did the opera top. You got me right in the middle of taping. About to start some artwork on this thing tonight.




Looking good Brandon!!!! The 59 uptop would look good, it'll give it that sleek look. Looks good either way:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks! I guess I'm going in the dungeon to see this 59 uptop you all speak of. Mike has his here for the 59 he's building.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Thanks! I guess I'm going in the dungeon to see this 59 uptop you all speak of. Mike has his here for the 59 he's building.


:yes: :wave:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Lil Brandon said:


> Thanks! I guess I'm going in the dungeon to see this 59 uptop you all speak of. Mike has his here for the 59 he's building.



I may have one Brandon, let me look. If I have it, I'll send it to you Let me check over the weekend


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/288041-post-verts-gangster-rear-windows.html


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

That would be cool mazdat. I have about 70 percent of the art work done. Just realized I'm out of pink and baby blue.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Well who's buckethead is this knocked out at a car show?? lolz, I give ya a hint! She looks JUST LIKE YOU. lolz


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Keep it on the streets my brotha!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

That be mine... At least that what her mom says. Lol 

Nice pix!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

You wanna bend some corners to tonight? It's Friday and it's nice out : )


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> You wanna bend some corners to tonight? It's Friday and it's nice out : )


I'd like to but my cars ugly lookin w/o that trim. Plaque aint even up, still got blue on the whitewall, Charlie ain't got the rest of the trim, he's only had that frontone I needed. none of the rear or skirt. You actually fittin to drive yours? My batts are at autozone charging as we speak...


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn fool u need a charger!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Smallz said:


> Use the 59 uptop. Just widen and extend it. It'll be worth the work. The 55 top looks a little off. Here's one I did. Hope it helps.


Oh hell this one is HOT.....


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Almost done with the artwork just have the blues to put in it. 



























What y'all think so far?


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Lookn sick homie


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

$HIT'Z LOOKIN' TIGHT BRO!!! ALTHOUGH I PERSONALLY DON'T CARE FOR THE '58 IMPALA...YOU'RE DOIN' JUST WHAT I LIKE TO SEE! MAKIN' ME LIKE A YEAR/MAKE THAT I NORMALLY DON'T,BECAUSE IT'Z JUST THAT CLEAN! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

The blue bled a little bit so I have some touch up work to do.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> The blue bled a little bit so I have some touch up work to do.


It is what it is. WOuldn't be the first time. Where you been all weekend? Gonna ask to bend corners then be m.i.a. Had to put new axles in my car so I wouldn't have made it far anywayz. Kenny came to the b-day party and was gonna meet up w/ them later (his tranny is completely garbage now), didn't even make it down the street to toys r us b4 I had to limp it back home. :facepalm: I'll stop trhough tues. Still gotta hand you some bread for the club.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

you gonna be at the Westside Picnic this year bro?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

regalistic said:


> you gonna be at the Westside Picnic this year bro?


Should... Whats w/ the new top thats on the 58? Looks good!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

That's the lecab uptop I was just seeing the difference. I guess u saw that last night huh.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> That's the lecab uptop I was just seeing the difference. I guess u saw that last night huh.


YUP! Looked good too. I thought ya'll casted and popped my 59 uptop cut down already, was gonna say damn ya'll work fast as fuck when it's something ya REALLy want done. lolz Lookin good though brah, you guys never cease to make me proud. Part yard 2ma hey! Ho! Hey! Ho! I can't wait, dat ish is gonna be fun. I gots a nice lil list.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

regalistic said:


> you gonna be at the Westside Picnic this year bro?


Oh yea! Me lowridinmike tbone11 and the rest of the LuxuriouS Louisville chapter will be in the house this year. Big model show and swap meet was the same day as the picnic last year that's why we didn't make it. But I here there is no rooms left. Any hotels round there got a open room?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Oh yea! Me lowridinmike tbone11 and the rest of the LuxuriouS Louisville chapter will be in the house this year. Big model show and swap meet was the same day as the picnic last year that's why we didn't make it. But I here there is no rooms left. Any hotels round there got a open room?


By hotels we mean your house. lolz


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Lil Brandon said:


>


Diggin the "garage". Looks realistic as hell!! I am going to try to go to the Westside picnic this year too. My shits still in the garage so I will be riding co captain if I go..lol. The picnic is only about 45 minutes away from me. I didn't make it last year either. Was there the 2 previous years tho.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Been for 5 years straight other than last year. Usually go with team cce or Gucci John from USO CC. Heard there out of rooms already tho I need a room!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Lowridingmike said:


> By hotels we mean your house. lolz



Lol.... if i had the room i wouldnt care! :420:


What ya think about bring up a couple builds to display. i say i gonna do it every year and never do ...lol


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Dayum Homie dat Regal is clean as fuuuck! And the diorama is,off the chain. Honestly when I first looked at the pic I thought yalk was showin another clean 1:1 from Lux lol.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice!! whats that going in?!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

yuh! clean work homie!















[/QUOTE]


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


>


clean regal! looks freaking real!


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

Looking good


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

What's good Louisville ! That's a real kool set-up homie ... is that for the '58 ?


Lil Brandon said:


>


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Nice redo. Like this one ALOT better! Good job brandon~!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes that set up is for the 58


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

LuxuriouS Louisville chapter was asked to make some trophies for a benefit car show here in town this sat. Needless to say I took them up on there request so me mike tbone and my boi David are building models for the trophies. They will be in a locked up/stuck position in a nice piece of wood for the winning car and truck hoppers. 

I will post pics of my trophie as I build. Don't forget this is a 3 day build so won't be to detailed but enough to make conversation on someone's mantle or wherever they place there trophie.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sounds kool,like that idea.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

The paint








Amt 64








No detail at all but it's int








Somethin simple and quik. 

Don't forget this is a trophy! We're making for of them in 3 days. Show is Saturday.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

It's all lookin good Brandon.. I really dig that regal.. Hey is the color of this 64 interior the color of the body on the regal?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Hydrohype said:


> It's all lookin good Brandon.. I really dig that regal.. Hey is the color of this 64 interior the color of the body on the regal?


Naw the regal is pearl white. Like the color david mixed up for ya. Kept the revell huh? My trophies done just need pics. 62 drop inca gold w/ brown guts on gold face pegusus but I wanna switch out to all golds..


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I thought u were building the 64 that's we got 2 of em. O well 62 cert will be hot too! I had started on this amy before u got the revells


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude that's lookin good.


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

nice.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Clear it and assemble it and give it out for a trophy


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Changed my mind right before clear and decided to put a little more art work in.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sick paint,Brandon!! That's a throphy I love to win!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Lil Brandon said:


> Changed my mind right before clear and decided to put a little more art work in.


Dude thats lookin Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

regalistic said:


> Dude thats lookin Nice:thumbsup:


X 2


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> Changed my mind right before clear and decided to put a little more art work in.


bad ass!


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Lil Brandon said:


> I thought u were building the 64 that's we got 2 of em. O well 62 cert will be hot too! I had started on this amy before u got the revells


nope. oh well, my cars done, post pics of it! I didn't take any b4 I kicked it out to you.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

dANG BRANDON , THAT IS A SICK PAINT JOB HOMIE !


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

WHA$$UP MY HOMIE?!!! Just thought I'd check in & hit my Playaz up 1time!!! Aye man,ya'll doin' it up wit' the models fa' sho bruh!!! $tay pimpin' till we talk again... P.$. Got some picz comin' soon!!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Good! We wanna see the cutty Stan!


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

Lowridingmike said:


> Good! We wanna see the cutty Stan!


I'll try to have progress picz up by my next off day fellaz...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

only finished pic I could find of the trophies.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I've got pictured just haven't had time to upload them


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Still in the process of remodeling the garage but got some big plans for the winter!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice 64 homie.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Lookin good bro!! Cool idea for a trophies!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks ct. Been working on my garage diorama all weekend. Almost got it together.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

That's a clean line up,garage is on point also.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Came up on this today! Debating in a ice cream truck or full blown candies flakes and patterns.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude that thing is sick yo....I love it


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hell yeah thats gonna be one I'll look out for!Badass come up bro!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Build look good garage is clean homie


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks guys. Be my first scratch built chassis. Kinda like what you see is what u get. Been lookin for a ice cream truck for a while but I dunno.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks really cool!!



Lil Brandon;15890
988 said:


>


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks J. The trophies turned out nice.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Still needs a lil more clean up but we can get a idea.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kool.


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Rides r clean bro


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Looks fun, thanks for the pics fo the trophies! Thats perfect! They all looked pretty good!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

nice project with the icecream truck keep pics coming:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

It will probably be a slow process. But I think I've made my mind up to go with full blown patterns and flakes.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

builds are lookin' good ! what kolors you throwin' on the truck?


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I dunno I was thinkin maybe candy orange or that new lime green camaro color. Got any ideas trend?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Dope shop but you should get a better shop name then that rip off


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

Lil Brandon said:


> Still needs a lil more clean up but we can get a idea.


that's tight ! :yes:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

:drama: watchin and lookin..


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Cant wait to c this


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

rollindeep408 said:


> Dope shop but you should get a better shop name then that rip off


What luxurious? That's my club homie. Or u talkin bout Bowtie connections?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> What luxurious? That's my club homie. Or u talkin bout Bowtie connections?


I heard there's a certain fleetwood in Nickie's car I may be coming to retrieve after work!  I believe tyler has officially not only mad emy day, but my entire year.  Check out the lux topic for pics of the motor swap brandon!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> Still needs a lil more clean up but we can get a idea.


 ill be back to see this one done it reminds me of the jeepers creepers truck so its a must see candied and flake, otha than that you got some clean ass builds up in here :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Lowridingmike said:


> I heard there's a certain fleetwood in Nickie's car I may be coming to retrieve after work!  I believe tyler has officially not only mad emy day, but my entire year.  Check out the lux topic for pics of the motor swap brandon!


It's not in her car anymore, it's on the bench waitin on u to come get it lol


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> It's not in her car anymore, it's on the bench waitin on u to come get it lol


I hear something about a mercedes??


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

What up Playaz?!!! Well...Summer's over fellez!!! If u know what I mean?! Lol!!! Although ya'll have managed to keep a damn good part time model building schedule during the hot months...I can't wait to see what ya'll bust out wit' during the cold season!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I plan on hittin the bench pretty hard when I get back from the vegas supershow.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> I plan on hittin the bench pretty hard when I get back from the vegas supershow.


I'm hittn the bench now... CCF 64.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

65$ shipped. Comes with hood grille headlights extended skirts and booty kit


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

I need another one B pm me


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Moonflower is almost finished.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

God damn that 58 is pimped. Damn nice job man, really like it. Love the 1/4 windows.


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Sicccccccc!


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

Lil Brandon said:


> Moonflower is almost finished.



clean 58 :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Tight work!!!uffin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

The moonflower is hella nice. Even nicer in person. slick as hell..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> Moonflower is almost finished.


Really good work on that right there :h5:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Lil Brandon said:


> Moonflower is almost finished.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> Moonflower is almost finished.


damn thats bad ass!!!:shocked::thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Lil Brandon said:


> What luxurious? That's my club homie. Or u talkin bout Bowtie connections?


I meant bowtie Bro.......I've known the lux homies for years bro since they started Paul and the. Is homies  


Fuckin killer job on the 58 bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*turned out solid bro !*


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


>


:thumbsup: do it!! that monte is sick! reminds me of a smaller verion of the 68 butter scotch from lifestyle


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Lil Brandon said:


>


Man you got some shit B


----------



## Just Us 86 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice 58!!!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

It's already in the works hawk!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

That HOK lemon yellow doens't look bad at all but I see whathcu mean. It looks so smooth in color! I'mm alook up that pearl for you, glad you reminded me.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

EEEEEEe SHittin.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

That's hok lemon yellow and hok tangelo pearl. I got a hits pearl top coat off a escalade that I'm gonna do fingerprints in


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Sounds good. you gettin better and better and better, beautiful work! Very proud!  :thumbsup:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

*NICE WORK ON THE MONTE:thumbsup:*


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Lil Brandon said:


>


Looking Good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

monte lookin good brother


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Damn 58 and da monte are sick as fuck homie


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Great lookin builds up in here !!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks pancho. Much respect to you homie! I love your work!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lil Brandon said:


> Thanks pancho. Much respect to you homie! I love your work!


 .


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Bumpin


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Where you been hombre?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

For real man ! Good too see you back tho.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Lil Brandon said:


> 65$ shipped. Comes with hood grille headlights extended skirts and booty kit


Wusup bro is this still crackin??? If you got a 2dr hardtop name your price asap . . .


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Lil Brandon said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> chingon wey


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Lil Brandon said:


>


hell yeah!.....looking good


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

The 4door big body is the only one we have avaliable right now. I went to face book for a while but I'm back at the mother page now! To much drama on fb


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Lil Brandon said:


> The 4door big body is the only one we have avaliable right now. I went to face book for a while but I'm back at the mother page now! To much drama on fb


Lol tell me bout the fb i want a big body and that mc lol


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Lol you know we got u!


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

You selling 4 door big bodies?


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

A good friend of mine cats them to order


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Been done for a while didn't know they're wasnt any pics in here yet


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

http://i1038.photobucket.com/albums/a466/Brandon1987/20130622_121702.jpg[/IMGl


[IMG]http://i1038.photobucket.com/albums/a466/Brandon1987/20130622_121457.jpg


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

That looks badass homie!!! 
I like those bumpers...:thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

That is nice homie:thumbsup:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Lil Brandon said:


>


This the 1 i been wanting lol


----------

